# How long did your first period after giving birth last for?



## Sparkledust09

Hi ladies, I finally got my first period 10 weeks after giving birth. Its almost 3 weeks later and its still going strong. Did anyone elses first AF after childbirth last this long? I went back on the pill on the first day of my period which I assumed would stop it but no. It will be time for my week's break from the pill in two days as well but I haven't actually stopped bleeding yet! How long did your first period last? I have to admit I am getting a little worried. Thanks in advance ladies xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

I've just had my first period, bang on 4 weeks post pregnancy. It's lasted 5 days in total and now I'm back to normal discharge. HTH.


----------



## Natnee

Mine was normal - about 6 days.


----------



## helesposito

Mine lasted for about 2 weeks and then started again after a week! I was back on the pill too but it didn't seem to stop it- back to normal now after 2 months- they say it takes a while for things to get back to normal, I suppose it stands to reason things would be a bit out of kilter after almost ten months without periods...x


----------



## bambino156

Mine lasted about 4 days, shorter and lighter than normal for me. x


----------



## _Vicky_

hiya mine was exactly the same as your - came on 11 weeks after the boys were born back on the pill - bled straight through that pack and the break (was a bit worried but gp said its ok) then back on the second pack and all fine from there - the boys will be seven months on saturday and all has been normal since - hth xx


----------



## mummy3

6 days at around the 8 month mark:flower:


----------



## rach2010

mine lasted 2 and 1/2 days, at 12 weeks pp


----------



## PrayinForBaby

i'm going on 6 days now @ 5 wks pp


----------



## Babynumber1

I had mine 4 weeks after labour and it lasted about 7 days which is long for me ,usually bout 3-4days.x


----------



## sb786

mine came back after 16 weeks and lasted for 11 days which is longer than usual for me. Since then they are now at least 9-10 days long which is unusual for me. usually lasts 5-6 days??!!


----------



## mandylou

i started mine on the 16th june.. still going..and really heavy, i was just thinking about making a docs appt for later today, its been over a month now!


----------



## Sparkledust09

Thanks ladies. Seems there is a massive variation but there are some ladies just like me with an everlasting period! I have a doctor's appointment next week so i'll check then :flower: xxx


----------



## tammii1981

i had my first period around 6 weeks after giving birth...lasted about 4 days but very light.....its now 6 weeks later and waiting for my second...i guess they take a while to get back into the monthly flow?? (Got a feeling, judging by what ive heard about other ladies heavy periods, this next one could be a whopper!) x


----------



## chele

I was prepared for a whopper. 13 weeks PP I got my period. it was really light and lasted 3-4 days

6 weeks later I've got my second period and was expecting it to be a whopper, but again it's light and lasted 4-5 days


----------



## tinyme77

Got it after giving up BF at 11 months. Only had one so far but it was normal. I expect it depends on how close to birth it starts. How has your PMT been?


----------



## Worried 24

Mine is exactly the same as you im almost about to start on the second pack on pills and my period is still going it will be about 4 weeks since it started my daughter is almost 2 months and yea i have ro admit im a lil worried that my period
is still going im a first time mum and had no idea what to expect!! But i have seen that another lady has had the same and her gp said its ok so a lil less stressed now.


----------



## brunette&bubs

UM....idk :shrug:
still haven't had one yet and i'm almost 3 mos. postpartum.


----------



## iloveubaby

hi,, im ghenie,, 19 years old,, my baby boy was born on oct.2,2011.. then i had my menstruation i think first week of january 2012,, and until now still got blood stains.. is this normal almost 2 months?


----------



## milf91

I got my period right away and so far its been 4 weeks my doc said it can last up to 6 weeks:wacko:


----------



## LockandKey

I'm bf so I didn't get mine till around 4 months post partum, but I think I only got it because I had Mirena put in


----------



## cupcakepie

Mine was around 18 days... I'm back on the pill too! Hoping next month it will be back to normal :thumbup:


----------



## Kaede351

My pp bleed lasted about 4ish weeks, and I got my first actual period since giving birth on Friday (9 weeks 3 days pp... typically it sneak attacked me while I was out with my MIL+FIL :dohh:). It hasn't been too bad, I expected it to be worse tbh since its the first one. But it's nearly finished (as in only got brown tinged cm and a tiny amount of darker blood... Sorry if tmi lol), so it has lasted nearly as long as my pre-baby periods, but it's nowhere near as painful! I hope they stay this way from now on!!! :haha:

XxX


----------



## charleosgirl

I'm 10 wks pp and have started getting bad period pains, no period yet though. Perhaps its the calm before the storm?lol


----------



## skc22

Mine was 8 months exactly PP and lasted 2 days which is normal for me


----------



## honey08

mine was over a wk, really heavy and painful :(


----------



## StranjeGirl

Mine was like 2 weeks and I still got some on and off spotting after that. It started very very light for the first few days and then I swear I lost 10 pounds of blood after that. My second one didn't last quite as long and was still super heavy, but not quite as heavy as the first. I had started taking red raspberry leaf capsules so I'm not sure if that helped with the heaviness.


----------



## AlbaAngel24

im breastfeeding, and i still havent had any period yet... But i have been feeling the period aches off and on for the past week or so...who knows?


----------



## Millies.Mummy

I haven't had one yet! :shrug:


----------



## holliepop

I had mines 9 weeks pp and lasted 3/4 days.


----------



## littleANDlost

i bled for 3 weeks afterwards and then had my first period dead on 6 weeks which lasted 2 weeks, it was extremly heavy though. if your worried call your docotor but I'm sure itsjust your body trying to get it's self back to normal.


----------

